# Not able to seed Torrents in uTorrent



## KDroid (Aug 14, 2012)

Upload Speed : 0.0 kB/S

Download Speeds are okay.

Client: uTorrent v3.1.3


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably there are not enough leechers. Try a different torrent where the seed-leech ratio is not good. Trust me then you will end up uploading more than download.

also did you reduce upload speed from the preference menu?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 15, 2012)

No Maximum Upload Speed = Unlimited

No matter what torrent it is Upload Speed = 0.0 kB/S


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2012)

What ISP you have.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 15, 2012)

Tikona. Recently Changed.
Could Not seed with Reliance either.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 15, 2012)

Check port forwarding. Maybe peers aren't able to connect to your client.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 16, 2012)

How to do that, papul1993?

Well statistics show some amount of data being uploaded but it's small. But the Upload Speed remains absolute zero. Will try with Another Torrent Client and see.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 16, 2012)

Depends on how you connect to the internet.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 16, 2012)

Always-On Connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

then you must have port forwarding enable.if tikona has provided you with a router you have to enable port forwarding in it.if it still does not work or you don't have a router then port forwarding issue is with tikona service.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Check port fowarding. it is a very common case with those who have not opened their utorrent port.
Either the ISP (chance is very less) or the firewall of OS or router is blocking it.


----------

